#   >    .   . " "

## Mascara

!

  257  31.12.2016 . (  01.01.2018 .)

      .     . 58 -        ,    ,   01.01.18   ,         ?

----------


## topalov

""?
,     ? :Wink:

----------

.    ,   -,   ,        .
           - .    -         .

----------


## Mascara

> .    ,   -,   ,        .
>            - .    -         .


,      . ,    ,    .

----------

> ,    ,    .


,    .  ...

----------

""

----------


## topalov

**,     .     ,         ()     .
       ,      ,     .

----------

> **,     .     ,         ()     .
>        ,      ,     .


   ,   ))      . 
 .

----------

topalov
"    .     ,         ()     ."

       ,     .       .        ,   -    2   3.  .      . .

----------


## Mascara

> **,     .     ,         ()     .


       )

----------


## Mascara

?

----------


## topalov

,  .
      157.
 ,   ,       1  ( ).
  ))

----------

> ,  .
>       157.
>  ,   ,       1  ( ).
>   ))


27.09.17      157    . ,       157  162,  174,  183???

----------

> 27.09.17      157    . ,       157  162,  174,  183???


       .             18  -   ?

----------


## topalov

> 


     -   ,        "  ".

----------

> -   ,        "  ".


  ,      ...  :Smilie:         ,   ,    .

----------


## ZlukaM

,  ,      ,           259  257     10 .   ??

----------

....
   -       .
              .                      -            .
 ,      ,    . .
     .
      ,      ,   .

           ,           ,  ,   ,         (       ),            ( -     ).                 .

       ...      .,   -  . ,     ,   .    2 .:     -       -     -?
       !    ,    !

----------

?    ?

----------


## topalov

.  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nataly78

> ,  ,      ,           259  257     10 .   ??


      ,     :Wink: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> .  .


    ....

----------


## Maxa-07

7  2017 . N 02-07-10/57739         .

----------

> 7  2017 . N 02-07-10/57739         .


  :Wow:

----------


## Mascara

> ?    ?


  ,    ,

----------


## Mascara

> 7  2017 . N 02-07-10/57739         .


 !

----------


## Buxalter

> ,  ,      ,           259  257     10 .   ??


            .    (  ).      ?

----------

> .    (  ).      ?


   ,   ?    ?     157  162         !

----------


## Buxalter

:   ,    ...   .      .... :Embarrassment:

----------

> :   ,    ...   .      ....


        ,     .      ,           ..,         ...      - ?   ""   ,    .

----------


## topalov

.

----------

, !       157 (  )      ? ..        1 ? 
        ...   N 157 ,            3 000 .,             10 000 .   .

----------

> , !


 ,    ...




> 157 (  )      ? ..        1 ? 
>         ...   N 157 ,            3 000 .,             10 000 .   .


      ,      ?    ,   ,   ,   ..  ,      .         !

----------


## topalov

1.01     3001-10000 ?

----------

.     .

      ,  ...  ,      ,      ?!

----------

> ,      ,      ?!


,   .       -       .

----------

" "     1  2018  157   .    .   2018        , ....  ..,       .
        1  .    01.17.  01.18.  .

----------

,   01.01.2018   01.01.2019

----------

> 157   .


      148  27.09.2017. ,      2017  ,    .        176  .     ""    2018     2019.

   -       ...       ?

----------

.         2017 .           .            ?    -   ?

----------

157     ,         .

----------

> 157     ,         .


,   -  ...  ?       ,      ...

----------

"     N 1  N 2        1  2010 . N 157 "           ( ),   ,     ,   ,  ()      "             "


     1  2018     .

     (,  10107 " "   " ",  10303 "  "   " "),   10240 "  -  ",      ,    11000 "  ", 11100 "  ", 11200 "   ", 11400 "  ".

          .

P.S.    :
"2.18.*  92:
)*         40000    100000 ;
)*    3000   10000;"

----------

02-07-07/79257  30.11.2017  ,  ,    0 101 13 000,     0 101 12 000 "  (  ) -   -". , ,         ,      !

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> 02-07-07/79257  30.11.2017  ,  ,    0 101 13 000,     0 101 12 000 "  (  ) -   -". , ,         ,      !


    ,    . ,   162 ( 31.10.2017) -   101.1     .  157   .

----------

28 -  .             ?        -     (     )      ?   -    -   ?  -    -             ?

----------

> " "     1  2018  157   .    .   2018        , ....  ..,       .
>         1  .    01.17.  01.18.  .


     ,        ,   ..???     257?

----------


## ZlukaM

> ,        ,   ..???     257?


.9  10.  257 ,     ,    .  , ,          .

----------

> ,  ,      ,           259  257     10 .   ??


    "",   ""?    ""   ,     ?     ,    ?

----------

> " "     1  2018  157   .    .   2018        , ....  ..,       .
>         1  .    01.17.  01.18.  .


 ,     ,        ,   ..  01  2018.?

----------


## .

!       7  2017 . N 02-07-10/57739
-  . ,        .  ,    157.  ()      .

----------


## topalov

> ,     ,        ,   ..  01  2018.


,   ,    "".
   .
,    ,     .)))

----------


## Piton.43

18  2017    194  17.11.2017    52.      29  2017.       ,    .   ,   "() ", "  ", "  "  "   ". ,         ?   ,       ,       29 ?

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> 18  2017    194  17.11.2017    52.      29  2017.       ,    .   ,   "() ", "  ", "  "  "   ". ,         ?   ,       ,       29 ?


    .   ,   ,    .   28.12  ,  30.12  ...

----------


## .

> .   ,   ,    .   28.12  ,  30.12  ...


... .         ,   . ,   .  194    29.12.2017... ...

----------


## topalov

.
  1 .
   ,  ..   .

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> ... .         ,   . ,   .  194    29.12.2017... ...





> .
>   1 .
>    ,  ..   .



   .      .    ...

----------


## Mascara

.    157  . ,      ?    ?

----------


## topalov

> ?


.

----------

,  ,  ,      .  ,  .
          "",      ,    .
       ,    ,      .
 ,   ,      157     33  191,      .
    ,          .     ...

----------


## Mascara

> ,          .     ...


   ,            ! ,    .

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> ,            ! ,    .


     ,   ,  ,  .

----------


## topalov

,     .

----------

,    ,    :


 30  2017   02-07-07/79257
[             " "              ]

----------

> ,    ,    :
> 
> 
>  30  2017   02-07-07/79257
> [             " "              ]


   ?  ,   ,     157  .   157   !      ,    .    ...

----------

07  2017. 02-07-10/57739 ()?

----------


## Mascara

1,   100%      10 ....

----------


## Mascara

> ,   ,  ,  .


 ,       )   ,    -         ,  ,   .               ,     ,    .         01.07.2018.         768 .      01.01.2019.

----------

> ,


   ?           ,  ?   ,     ...

----------


## Mascara

> ?

----------


## topalov

,   " 1"      ,  .
    ...       157      1 .
 , , ,       .
  1  ,  ?)))

----------


## Mascara

> 157      1 .


  .     ,    )

----------

> 


, ,  .          1 ? ,       ,      .          .

----------


## topalov

.
  " "  - ,         : ,    ..     ,         .
        -    .
 (  ).

----------

> .
>  (  ).


 !!!        ,      ! ,         .    ,  ? , -   ""     .      , ?

----------

01.01.19,         (((((

----------


## topalov

" " .
  -   ,  ,   ))))
     ..,    ...?
  ,    ""    ,       .
  "  "     ,     (  ,  ).

----------


## Nataly78

> 


 ""  ,    :Razz: 
-     ,     ?

----------


## Mascara

> -     ,     ?


  .

----------

> .


   ?

----------


## VLDMR

> ?


     .  304.04 ( )?  401.10.180    /?         ,     ( )

           ?  
      ,      .     ,  ,   ,  ,        , ,       " ",    - .

----------

,   2017    . 
     ,    .            .

----------

> 1,   100%      10 ....


100 %     10    100 ?
       !    8000  -  100 %   ?

----------


## 2505

7      , ,  .

----------

))

----------

> 7      , ,  .


  :  ,         ? ,  .

----------

7  2017 .  85,   "        "   2020,   ?  -  ...

----------

:     31.10.2017  170              2017-2019 "

  ,       "   "

----------


## Piton.43

,      1   100 000     100%     .

----------


## 2505

20  ,    .

----------


## 2505

> :  ,         ? ,  .


 20  ,    .

----------

(  ).    .              " "? ..    ""  2  ?

----------


## topalov

> " "


   157.   ?

----------

> 157.   ?


    .     .    ))

----------


## 211

.

----------


## topalov

> ))


   .
,      ?
    157,      .
 , ,  .
     .
  ""  )))

----------


## luda2004Amoms



----------


## 2505

,  2022    .    .      .

----------


## Nataly78

*2505*,   ?

----------


## .

> ,  2022    .    .      .


 :   ,   .

----------

> ,  2022    .    .      .


,    ..    ,       .

----------


## .

!      :   ?   ?     . (  ,   9500.,    ). -   ?  10137    10138     10113  10112?

----------


## Mascara

15.12.2017 .  02-07-07/84237 "            " ""

----------

- "  " " ,    :
        ,    2018*;
   ,        () ,  :
   ,        ,        :
-       01.12.2010 N*157 "           ( ),   ,     ,   ,  () )     " ( -  N*157)"

     ?            .

----------

-      30  2017*. N*02-07-07/79257
  :
"      ,     ,    :
         (  );"
  :
" ,    ,             " "    ,   8   -         (),   , ,         ,     (        )  ."
   -      ,          () ?

----------


## Mascara

> -      ,          () ?


 ,        2018 .,   .           2019 .    ,     ,   .

----------


## Buxalter

,   157   ?    ,

----------

157  162....

----------


## topalov

**,  ?  ,  ?         ?

----------

https://minjust.consultant.ru/docume...items=1&page=3

----------


## topalov

**,       .
       ?

----------

http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01201804270012

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


   ...
http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Sign...hority/foiv200


      31.03.2018  64
  : 0001201804270012
 : 27.04.2018 


      31.03.2018  65
  : 0001201804270018
 : 27.04.2018 


      31.03.2018  66
  : 0001201804270020
 : 27.04.2018 


      31.03.2018  67
  : 0001201804280014
 : 28.04.2018

----------


## Nataly78

> **,  ?  ,  ?         ?


       ,       1  2018,   ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> 1  2018,   ...


 
 =  =  = =

----------


## topalov

> 31.03.2018  64
>  : 0001201804270012
>  : 27.04.2018
> 
> 
>       31.03.2018  65
>  : 0001201804270018
>  : 27.04.2018
> 
> ...


 , - )))

----------

> , - )))


     ,  ,  .  ,             ?
   ))

----------

> ))


    36  28.02.2018,    ,   -         " ".
 !

----------


## Arhimed0

> !


     !

----------

> !


  !          ,   ,     .    .

----------


## Arhimed0

> !


 ....  !    !

----------


## topalov

> !          ,   ,     .    .


 .
     01.01.2019 ( 209)  .
 , .
  , )))

----------


## Arhimed0

,     ,      

  ,   ...
  157  174        2018 


     (  )    ? 

,  ,         ?

   = =       01.01.2018    (    2017 ) ???

----------

02-07-07/84237      " "    01.01.2018       40130   ..     .0503173, 0503773

----------

> 157  174        2018


   !     : "          ,   2018 ."
    8-9  -    "  2018 "  :Smilie: ,      1 ...   ,     -  ...  :Frown:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,     -  ...


      -   1812    :Mocking: 





> 02-07-07/84237


 


> " "    1  2018  **    0 401 30 000 "    "     (.0504833).*           (.0503173),        (.0503773).*






> : "          ,   2018 ."
>     8-9  -    "  2018 "


     ,  ,

----------

> -   1812


  -    .

----------


## Arhimed0

> -    .


 
         ... 
    ,     ,    



           (      ==   210.06)
      01.01,   210.06  

   ))))      !         ,    
         .... (    -   210.06)

----------

> 


       ,      .   -  .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,      .


,     ,          33  191 ?

----------

> ,     ,          33  191 ?


   .       , ,        .

----------

.          .           -  ...    1 ,  ((

----------


## Arhimed0

> 1 ,  ((


    01.07?
 !!!      !
  33  191    = =  .
    , -,   ....    10 ....

----------

> !          ,   ,     .    .


  .....      .......

----------

> .


.   2016      14  2016 . (  ,     )  02-02-07/14989 "       ()     01. 01.2016 ."
 ,    ()           ?

----------


## Sudarushka2

.       1    101.08 ??- ?

----------

> .       1    101.08 ??- ?


 -     10108.      :      .     ?

----------


## Sudarushka2

> -     10108.      :      .     ?


   ,    ?       ..-

----------

> ,    ?       ..-


  ,   .    -      ?   - ,   ...

----------


## Sudarushka2

> ,   .    -      ?   - ,   ...


 :Smilie: 
 ..
- - :Big Grin:       ...? (           )))

----------

1 ,        .     1      ,     ?  ?

----------


## topalov

, 1  -  .

----------


## Buxalter

1

----------


## Arhimed0

> , 1  -  .


1       

   ...
   ,    (   ...      )

----------


## topalov

> ,  ,


   - .
   - ...

----------


## Mascara

1  1       

      ,     ?  ,          02  ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 1  1


 :   ,   == ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 1  1


     -    ,  ??
    ,   .....

      ,     ?

..     ,     ?  ?

----------

*Arhimed0*,   ,     32 .      )

----------


## Arhimed0

> )


     -    !
*
    ????
*

----------

- ,  ...    02...  01  ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


*   ???*

         ,  ....
 ...      ,     ....

      ,   


**,          ?

( -   -        5 )

----------

15.12.2017  02-07-07/84237

----------

24

----------

: 18.12.2017 12:06

 : 18.12.2017 12:06

 : pdf, 3.46

----------

! , ,           ?    ,  ,     01,  .       ?         .

----------


## Mascara

> ! , ,           ?    ,  ,     01,  .       ?         .


   ,     111 .     01. 
 2019      ,        ...

----------

> ,     111 .     01. 
>  2019      ,        ...


  !

----------


## ugan

,     ""   ,    -

----------


## ELENA_79

! 
, ,    1  ,    ?   "  ",         401 30. 
     ???

----------


## topalov

?

----------


## ELENA_79

> ?


1: 8.3 (8.3.11.2867)
  ,  2.0 (2.0.54.21)

----------

> 1: 8.3 (8.3.11.2867)
>   ,  2.0 (2.0.54.21)


  2.0.56

----------


## ELENA_79

> 2.0.56


    ,       02  ,   ,   401.30 ?

----------


## topalov

*ELENA_79*,  -,    . -  "  ", " ."   readme.   1      64    ""-"".

----------

> *ELENA_79*,  -,    . -  "  ", " ."   readme.   1      64    ""-"".


         101  02

----------


## Mascara

its.1C.ru -   ,              401.10.172    -     02 


   ,   31.12.2017 (     )   401.10.172 ?
   ,      401.30.... 

, ,

----------

> its.1C.ru -   ,              401.10.172    -     02 
> 
> 
>    ,   31.12.2017 (     )   401.10.172 ?
>    ,      401.30.... 
> 
> , ,


  .  ,  401   .     .
    -    02.  21006   ,      02 ?

----------


## Mascara

> .  ,  401   .     .


    ???   ,

----------

?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


   -

----------


## Mascara

> ?


,         ,     
   -

----------

1   .     .       ,    ,  ,  )

----------

101 ,  ?         ,           02 ...     ?

----------

,     2017     2018 .   .

----------


## topalov

,  .  , ""  ,      ,    , ..  ,     -   01.01.

----------

,         ,    .    168  768 .   :   30  2017 . N 02-07-07/79257. 
"      ()      (   1  2018 )            ,             (),       0 401 30 000 "    "     (. 0504833),        30.03.2015 N 52 "         ,     ( ),   ,     ,  () ,      ",        ,     ,      ."

----------

!   ,   .       " "   257      101 ,   ,       , ..           02.    ,   401 10 172  ,    401 30 000   ?

----------


## Huseyn_Bizaev

!   ,   .       " "   257      101 ,   ,       , ..           02.    ,   401 10 172  ,    401 30 000

----------


## topalov

""  "   " -  ....

----------


## Mascara

> ""  "   " -  ....


   ,       () ,   01.01.2018      ,  ,      .    ,       ,

----------


## topalov

*Mascara*,  ,        


> () , ....


,        .     .
    -   .
    -    .
             () -   .
        ,    - ,     .
-   ,        ...
 ,   ,         ,     "- ".     .

----------

> ,


    ,     .    !

----------


## topalov

,  ,    -""?
  -  -      ,        "   ". :Lol:

----------


## Mascara

> -    02.  21006   ,      02 ?

----------

-   ,     ,    ,       ?     ,    . 
,         ,     .        , ..           .

----------

,  ....
   ,    (,    ,     ),         ?

----------


## ulan

> ,  ....
>    ,    (,    ,     ),         ?


 .     - .     ,    .

----------


## Arhimed0

> - .


 
   ...      .... - 
          .

----------

...   :



> )   ,                  ()              1  ;


,   : ,   ,       ,  .
,   ,       .    1 .

----------

27  28   ?     ?  ,   ,     .

----------

> 27  28   ?


   :    ,   .      " "...   .

----------


## ulan

01.07.2018            ...    ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> 01.07.2018            ...


*ulan*,    

        ?
        2017   2018  
   2018 ? 


  1      ,     210.06  

    210.06
   ?
  ,    ?
(         01.01.18   !)
   ....           210.06     100- ...

----------


## topalov

""         ..   ,      2017 .
     , , )))
      1013  1012 -  " "  .

----------


## Arhimed0

*topalov*,      
   -   .      101-    
 ?
    210.06      ?

----------


## topalov

> 210.06


,  ,   ...



> 101-


  (    ,     )   ,        157... 
   -   ,     - .    ,      .

----------

> ,  ,   ...
> 
>   (    ,     )   ,        157... 
>    -   ,     - .    ,      .


 !  -   ,   .          ,           .        ! 
  ,    "  "           .
   ,     ...

----------


## topalov

> "  "





> 


, ...
    -   ,       " ".

----------


## ulan

> *ulan*,    
> 
>         ?
>         2017   2018  
>    2018 ? 
> 
> 
>   1      ,     210.06  
> 
> ...


   01.01.2018,   2018 -    (  )

----------

, .     ,   02 ,     ,    1 .       ,   ,     101   .     ?    ,    ...

----------

> ,   ,     101   .     ?    ,    ...


   ,              .        ,         .
  -  !     ,    . 
   .

----------

> ,              .        ,         .
>   -  !     ,    . 
>    .


,     1   ,     ,    ,       .     :   .    ,   .

----------

> :


  -    :   . 
      ,        -      .           .

----------


## topalov

> 


 __  ( ).     .

----------


## topalov

> 1


, ... < >

----------

!   .   .            ,     02 :
1)   31.12.2017   401 30
2)       401 10
  ????

----------

01 ,       ()?      111     ,       ..

----------

-  (          .      - , ).      ...   -  (  )  ,          ( 01.06.2018,    30.06.2018),       -      ...    ,            . 
    -  -  ? ? 40130  30406?
 :
   5   40110130 30000    131 20000,  133 10000.

 40130 (30406?)  40110130 -30000
 40130 (30406?)  40110131  20000
 40130 (30406?)  40110133  10000
?    ?
, ,     , , ,    ...?      ...   , (((

----------


## topalov

> -  (          .      - , ).


   31.12             ,     ""       , ..     01.01   .      ? 
 01.01   ,     64  .
 , ,    0104410,   01.01   0104411?



> , ,    , , ,    ...?


 (?) ,     . ..     " ".

----------


## topalov

> ,     02 :
> 1)   31.12.2017   401 30
> 2)   **   401 10


  ,  .
     , ..



> 34.      , .....,      ,     , ...,      , (             (   ) ,      , *          ,    ( ()  )*.


      .    ,  .

----------

> 31.12             ,     ""       , ..     01.01   .      ? 
>  01.01   ,     64  .
>  , ,    0104410,   01.01   0104411?


 ,    ,              .  ,     ,  , , 1         .   1       .    -  ....        ""    .

 -  ?    ?

----------

""    .   ,   ,  "   ,   ""   1   ,     10112 ,    ""  ,               ."           ?  ..          ??          ?

----------


## ulan

1  2;       ;    01.01.2018;     ( ,  ),  ,      .     .

----------

> 1  2;       ;    01.01.2018;     ( ,  ),  ,      .     .


 ,   -  ?     (     .   )       ?   " " -  ?     1,       ,  .

----------


## topalov

> ,   -  ?


         64  -,   -       ?



> 1,       ,  .


 1      .

----------


## Lacrimosa

https://buh.ru/news/automation/68582/

----------


## topalov

> 


    .
   ..   1      ...

----------

, !  ,       ,           ,     - .          ...    ,   ,  : "        , ,   ,    ,    ()               ( )      ( -   ),       ()       ,       ...."

----------


## l

> 01 ,       ()?      111     ,       ..


    .    01 ,       .        .        ??

----------


## topalov

" ", ...

----------


## Mascara

,    ,    .    ,    ,    111 
       ,    ,    01 . 
   13.06.2018  02-07-10/40429

----------


## blazevic

,  ""      ,   ,    ""        ?

----------


## rosso100

, ,       01.01.18 , ,        "        01.01.2018?

----------


## topalov

> , ,        "


  ?        ?
    "".
      ,   ,   .

----------


## rosso100

10000   01.01.2018         ,          2018 ?

----------


## topalov

*rosso100*,      " ".
,       01.01.2018,    , ..     .

----------

!

     .     2007 ,      10 .
     ,    31.12.2017  . 

  ,  2018      . 

:           - 10%  14,285%?

----------

?

----------


## topalov

.

----------

> 01 ,       ()?      111     ,       ..


   ,    " ",        111 ?   ?

----------

.  ,      2018     .    2017        ,           .      ,        .        31.12.17       .    .         2018 .      ?           ?

----------

)
  . 
       ,    2017 ,   2018 .     ,          ?   ?

----------


## Nataly78

,   -      02      ?
,     , , , ,   ..

----------


## topalov

.
P.S.   ,            ?

----------

> ,     , , , ,   ..


     .

----------


## Nataly78

> .
> P.S.   ,            ?





> ,      ,               ,


, ,   ..     ?

----------

> , ,   ..     ?


 ,   .   ,         .          ,        ?

----------

> ,   -      02      ?
> ,     , , , ,   ..





> ,   .   ,         .          ,        ?


.    ,  .
   15,  12, ,  .

----------

> .    ,  .
>    15,  12, ,  .


, ,     ,        02  ,   
1)   31.12.2017   401 30 (         )
2)   01.01.2018   401 10
3)     (-   )   401 10

  ????

----------

> .
> P.S.   ,            ?


  ,     ,      .

----------


## topalov

**, -           __ .
     , .

----------


## buxnalog

.   100% .
   105    400 .    (   105    250 ) .         114" "

----------

> 114" "


...    ?

----------


## topalov

,    .
  ,    .

----------

101  31.12.17    101  01.01.18    ,    ,       . 02 (   ,   
1.	 
2.	  
3.	   (     )    .            .       ,     (32/12/17),             01.09.18,       (    101   )
  401.3  401.30  101  104.  401.30

----------

> 101  31.12.17    101  01.01.18    ,    ,       . 02 (   ,   
> 1.	 
> 2.	  
> 3.	   (     )    .            .       ,     (32/12/17),             01.09.18,       (    101   )
>   401.3  401.30  101  104.  401.30


  ?

----------


## Mascara

> ...    ?


 ,         " "     " "  "" ?

----------


## topalov

,      ,  **  .
  .    ,      ))))
  , ....

----------


## Mascara

> ,      ,  **  .
>   .    ,      ))))
>   , ....


        ,    .           " "    .      ?   ,       ,         ?...

----------

> ,    .           " "    .      ?   ,       ,         ?...


"      ,   () ,   ,        ,       "  " ".    "   "!

----------


## Mascara

> "      ,   () ,*   ,        ,*       "  " ".    "   "!


     ?

----------


## buxnalog

""   02.  ,        02 .      .  ?      .      .     - -   02      ?

----------


## topalov

> 


, ....



> 52.               02 "   "        10100 " "            * ,    ,    ( ,       ()  )*       .


              (,       ),  ... .

----------


## Mascara

> , ....
> 
>               (,       ),  ... .


   :
"  Mascara  
** ,    ."

   .   -   ,  ,

----------


## ELENA_79

!
 ,          ?
 ,   .   " " ,        ...
          2020 .
 ,            2020  ?
          ?

----------

27  28  " ",          ?     8,      ,        ?      ( ),     ?

----------


## topalov

> ,   .   " "


    ,        , ..  01.01.2018.

----------


## Mascara

...       24  2018 . N 02-07-10/27705 "              "

"....           " ",        31.12.2016 N 257, ( -  " ")         " "    (      30.11.2017 N 02-07-07/79257),       ,   ,       ()        ,   2018  (     " "),  .

 ,          ( )   ,       01.01.2018,               .

* ,   57-61  " "      ()    ,       " "     * .""

    ?

----------

> ?


   ?  -  .  -   ,    .

----------


## Mascara

,      " "        ?

----------

> ,      " "        ?


  ,      ,     .     ,   .

----------


## Mascara

> ,      ,     .     ,   .


        ,    01.01.2019 .
    04.10.2018 N -7-21/575@ "           31.03.2017 N -7-21/271@" 
(    30.10.2018 N 52565)

----------


## Grodo

,        7  2017 . N 02-07-10/57739,   ,     2017 ,          2018 (    106.10  01)       ?
-      "  ".  ,      ,   .
     ,    ?    ,     3  ,   ..

----------


## topalov

> 


,        .
   " ",     ( )   .

----------


## Grodo



----------


## topalov

"" )))

----------

> "" )))


    .       .

----------


## Mascara

> ,        7  2017 . N 02-07-10/57739,   ,     2017 ,          2018 (    106.10  01)       ?


           ?  ,   .  ,             2020 . ?

----------


## Grodo

()      .  ,            ,     .
    ,        ,         .
             15-17 ,            18

----------


## Mascara

> ()      .  ,            ,     .
>     ,        ,         .


         ,    2011 .         ?....

----------


## Grodo

?       ,    ?

----------


## Mascara

> ?       ,    ?


 )

----------


## Grodo

. :
  24.12. -135 "  ",                 (            )            ,         .

----------

> 27  28  " ",          ?     8,      ,        ?      ( ),     ?


           (     ),           . 28  "".   ,         ?

----------


## Mascara

.    02-07-07/79257
"   *    ,       .*

     ,  () ,              (    ).

 ,   1  2017  ,          ,     3  2016   237-    .    24    ,        ,     , *    1  2017   1  2020 .*

 ,    ,          ,    *  2018 - 2020         .
*"

       5  ,       01.01.2020 .
    ,  ,   ,              ?

----------


## Grodo

.

----------

21      ,    02 ?

----------


## KIRA D.

. 27   257?
  "        (  )      ,    ,       ,                  ,   8  .


          ()           (   )   .
                  .
 ,   -    ?,  100%, -      ?    -   :yes:

----------



----------


## topalov

> ,


   ..  ,   - )))

----------

> ..  ,


..                  ?   ,      ,      ?

----------

